# Indoor composter does compost in 2weeks time. :)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.naturemill.com/howItWorks.html

I saw this a year ago. I know Home Depot sells this. Nice unit. IIRC it can take meats as well because it keeps the compost hot enough.

Nice design and build in carbon filter which I'm sure one would look at long term DIY carbon filters to save on fundage there.


----------

